# Games u have completed..!!!



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 27, 2008)

Guys as the title of the thread indicate lets post on the games' name which u have completed but *WITHOUT USING EVEN A SINGLE CHEAT*

*Lets make it more interesting add beside the game name in brackets:-

* * Easy,Normal,Hard,Very Hard...illustrating its toughness *


I have completed:-



*Prince Of Persia : Warrior Within (Normal)
*
*Prince Of Persia : The Two Thrones (Normal)
*
*Maxpayne 2 : The Fall Of Maxpayne (Normal)
*
*Grand Theft Auto : Vice City (Easy)
*
*Need For Speed : Underground 2 (Normal)
*
*Need For Speed : Most Wanted (Normal)
*
*Age Of Mythology (Medium)
*
*Age Of Mythology - The Titans (Normal)
*
*Age Of Empire III (Normal)
*
*Spiderman 1 (Normal)
*
*Spiderman 2 (Normal)
*
*Cricket 2002 (Hard)
*
*Cricket 2005 (Hard)
*
*Cricket 2007 (Normal)
*
*WWE RAW 2 (Normal)
*
*Roadrash (Normal)
*
*Hitman : Codename 47 (Medium) (OMG! what difficult it was)*
*Pirates of the Caribbean : At World's End (Normal)*
*The Godfather - The Game (Normal)
*

Currenty I am playing Hitman 2 : Silent Assassin , Godfather, Crysis and Civilization IV .

If I will remember more games that I have completed I will update my list.

Post ur completed games...

Update :- I select user from this thread as a member of "Hardcore Gamers" group.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 27, 2008)

How can you fuggin complete cricket games?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 27, 2008)

Simply I won all the cups.

and same for WWE


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jun 27, 2008)

i WON you.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 27, 2008)

^^ Can't understand what u mean ?


----------



## baccilus (Jun 27, 2008)

I have completed so many that I can't even remember all of them. GTASA, POP WW, POP Sands of time, Farcry, HL2, HL2 episode 1, episode 2, Quake 4, RE4, Assassin's creed, Call of Duty 4, etc.
Edit: Also- Halo1, Freedom fighters, IGI2.

Now I like multiplayer games like TF2 and Urban Terror more. When with friends, I usually play PES or BLIC with them. I have kept 2 gamepads for that purpose. I have completed so many games that I can't remember all. I usually play on the second highest difficulty.


----------



## ico (Jun 27, 2008)

Dangerous Dave I [It has no cheat actually]
Dangerous Dave & The Haunted Mansion
Dangerous Dave's Risky Rescue
Wolfenstein 3D...........  
+
AoE I, II, III, AoM....[included the expansions]

I'm no gamer.....but I kick way too much of ass in all the Age of Empires.....


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 27, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> I'm no gamer.....



You are one.

Any body more.


----------



## ico (Jun 27, 2008)

KoolKid said:


> You are one.
> 
> Any body more.


Thanx......Yeah, probably a good football player....


----------



## hullap (Jun 27, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> i WON you.



in soviet russia, YOU WINS I!



KoolKid said:


> Simply I won all the cups.


in soviet russia, CUPS WIN YOU!



KoolKid said:


> Games u have completed..!!!



in sovit russia, GAME COMPLETES YOU!



Sunny1211993 said:


> How can you fuggin complete cricket games?


in soviet russia, CRICKET COMPLETES YOU


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jun 27, 2008)

Too many to mention ......

And I remember playing Godfather on 845 board & completed to 98% in 3-4 days.
(Playing such a game on 845 was such a milestone) 
What an experience !!!!!!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 27, 2008)

well i think my list is tooooooo big too! 

some are--

NFS U, U2, MW, C, PS
DiRT
Far Cry
Crysis
Call of Duty 1,2,4
God of War - 1,2,CoO
GTA - 3,VC,SA,LCS,VCS
AOE 3
POP - SoT, WW, T2T
Half Life 2 EP1
Doom 3 
FEAR
Assassins Creed
Gears of War
FEAR
Resident Evil 4
Mafia
WWE Smackdown vs. RAW 2006,07
FIFA08
The Club
MotoGP 07
El Matador 
Bioshock
True Crime : Streets of LA
True Crime : NYC
Def Jem : Fight for NY
Elder Scrolls Oblivion
Stranglehold
Max Payne 1-2
Spider Man 1,2,3 (PC)
Spider Man : Friend or Foe (PS2)
Burnout Legends
Burnout 4
Splinter Cell 1,2,3,4 (PC , PS2)
Splinter Cell Essentials (PSP)




i am not a hardcore gamer, just 4-5 hours a day for time-pass


----------



## kuki_295 (Jun 27, 2008)

*Prince Of Persia : Warrior Within*
*Prince Of Persia : The Two Thrones*
*Maxpayne 2 : The Fall Of Maxpayne*
*Grand Theft Auto : Vice City*
*Prince of persia : sands of time
*
*Need For Speed : Most Wanted*
*Age Of Mythology*
*Ghost recon AW
*
*Half-Life 2 + EP1+EP2
*
*Spiderman 1*
*Spiderman 2*
*Call of duty 2*
*Call of duty 4*
*Crysis*
*Far Cry*
*Swat 3*
*Swat 4*
*Brother in arms Earned in blood*
*Doom 3*
*IGI 2*
*Delta Force(all)*
*Quake 4*
*Hulk*
*Zoo tycoon (1&2)*
*Max payne*
*Spider man 3*
*Assasins Creed*
*Need for speed carbon*
*Portal
*
And more don't remember them right now 

Multiplayer games-
Battlefield 2142
Team fortess 2
COD 4


----------



## ico (Jun 28, 2008)

Kisi ne Prince I aur Prince II: The Shadow & the Flame complete kiya hai toh bolo.... 
Both can be completed in an hour each.....I still play them today but haven't completed them.


----------



## lywyre (Jun 28, 2008)

Dave
NFS Porsche
NFS Most Wanted
Age of Conquerors
Road Rash
Max Payne

... though play a lot more, I don't think I have completed any other game.


----------



## Cyclone (Jun 28, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> i am not a hardcore gamer, just 4-5 hours a day for time-pass


 


I am not a hardcore gamer, just 4-5 hours a week for time-pass. 

There, doesn't that sound much better?



Uhm, I used to play a lot on my old AMD K6 10 years back, and then later on my P4.
lets see....

Jane's IAF
Jane's USAF
Jane's 688(I) Hunter/Killer

Microsoft Flight Sim '98
Microsoft Starlancer/Freelancer
Microsoft AoE 1/2

Dune II 
Dune 2000
Emperor: Battle for Dune

Ubisoft Silent Hunter 1/2/3

Homeworld 1/Cataclysm/2

Halo
Half Life 
And a couple of others. Mainly simulations. Back then, the only games I used to get were demos from Digit and Chip CDs. The rare friend had internet at home, and he used to be the whole neighbourhood's source for d/ls via torrents.

And oh yes, Cyber Dogs!


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Jun 28, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> i am not a hardcore gamer, just 4-5 hours a day



lol!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 28, 2008)

baccilus said:


> I usually play on the second highest difficulty.


 each game that u have completed.



lywyre said:


> Dave
> NFS Porsche
> NFS Most Wanted
> Age of Conquerors
> ...



Game that I began to play I always complete that, I never left that half completed.



gagandeep said:


> Kisi ne Prince I aur Prince II: The Shadow & the Flame complete kiya hai toh bolo....
> Both can be completed in an hour each.....I still play them today but haven't completed them.



Maine to nahi kiya.
Nahi mere pas game hai.

Update :- I select user from this thread as a member of "Hardcore Gamers" group. (See the 1st post of this thread)


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jun 29, 2008)

Grand Theft Auto-Vice City.
GTA-Liberty City.
Max Payne.
Max Payne 2-The Fall Of Max Payne.
Halo.
Project IGI.
NFS-Underground.
NFS-Underground 2.
NFS-Most Wanted.
Commandos-Behind Enemy Lines.
Commandos-Beyond The Call Of Duty.
Metal Gear Solid.
Hulk.
Hitman-Codename 47.
Hitman 2-Silent Assassination.
Call Of Duty.
Medal Of Honour-Allied Assualt.
Spiderman.
Soldier Of Fortune.
Soldier Of Fortune 2-Double Helix.
Heretic 2.
Recoil.
Delta force 2.
Return To Castle Wolfenstein.
Wolf 3D.
Doom 2.
Ghost Recon.
If i remember more.. I'll update..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 29, 2008)

^^ cool too many..

keep on updating while u remember and I will do the same.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 29, 2008)

Warcraft II: Tides of Darkness and III: Reign of Chaos. Starcraft. Max Payne 1. Return to Castle Wolfenstein.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 29, 2008)

Well let's see.Here is my short list:

Hitman Silent Assasin (The best Hitman game hands down)
Hitman Contracts
Hitman Blood Money
Call Of Duty
Call Of Duty II
Call Of Duty IV
Kane & Lynch Dead Men
Gears Of War
Crysis
P.R.E.Y
Doom III
Medal of Honor Airborne
God Of War (PS2)
God Of War II (PS2)
Resident Evil 4 (PS2)
Ratchet Deadlocked (PS2)
Prince Of Persia: The Two Thrones (PS2)
Batman Begins (PS2)

This is what I can think of right now.Will update as I remember more.


----------



## Faun (Jun 29, 2008)

Silent Hill 2 
Mafia
Call of Duty 2
S.T.A.L.K.E.R
Doom 3
The Suffering: Prison is Hell
The Suffering: Ties that Binds
F.E.A.R
Prey (there is no P.R.E.Y)
Gun
Call of Duty 4
HL2 
VietCong
Prince Of Persia : Sands of Time
Prince Of Persia : Warrior Within
Prince of Persia : The Two Thrones
Halo Combat Evolved
Halo 2
Spiderman
Wolf 3d
MOHAA
Delta Force: Black Hawk Down
NFS Underground 2
NFS Most Wanted
NFS Carbon
Max Payne 1


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 30, 2008)

@allwyndlima and @T159

keep updating the list.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 30, 2008)

Hmm, Freedom Fighters!
There was this 2D Halo Game, may be Halo Zero or something
Empire Rise of the Middle Kingdom if  am not mistaken!


----------



## tamalsen (Jul 1, 2008)

these are the ones i have completed.
Warlords Battlecry
Homeworld
Homeworld Cataclysm
Max payne
Max payne 2
FEAR
FEAR Extraction Point
Descent Freespace
Descent Freespace 2
Warcraft 3
God of War
Pharaoh
Age of empires 1,2
Recoil
Doom 3
Submarine titans
Diablo
Diablo 2

There are more but i cant remember them now


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 1, 2008)

^^ cool

keep list updated


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 1, 2008)

Here's my list:

*Max Payne
Quake III Arena
NFS Porsche Unleashed
Return To Castle Wolfenstein
Half Life : Opposing Force
Half Life : Blue Shift
Soldier Of Fortune
Serious Sam
FIFA 2002 World Cup
FIFA 2004 (Manager Mode)
FIFA 07 (Manager Mode)
FIFA 08 (Manager Mode)
Medal Of Honor : Allied Assault
Medal Of Honor : Spearhead
Call Of Duty
Call Of Duty 2
Counterstrike Condition Zero : Deleted Scenes
Half Life 2
Half Life 2 : Episode 1
Half Life 2 : Episode 2*

Apart from these, I've left many games midway coz I got bored or frustrated


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 2, 2008)

^^ cool

keep them updating.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 2, 2008)

hmmm....

Commandos - BCD, 
Commandos - BEL, 
Commandos 2, 
Commandos 3, 
Commandos Strike Force


Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time
Prince of Persia: Warrior Within
Prince of Persia: The Two Thrones

Max Payne
Max Payne 2: The Fall of Max Payne


Delta Force
Delta Force 2
Delta Force: Land Warrior


----------



## johny rico (Jul 2, 2008)

Price of persia Sand of time
Price of persia Warrior Within
Price of persia Two Thrones
GTA1
GTA2
GTA3
GTA San Andreas
GTA Vice City
Nfs Hot Puruit
Nfs 4
Nfs Porshe
Nfs underground
Nfs Most Wanted
Nfs Carbon
Age Of empires 1
Aoe 2
Aoe3
MotoRacer
Half Life red,Blue
Half life 2
half life 2 orangebox
F.E.A.R
Doom 3
Serious Sam second encounter
Elder Scrolls Oblivion
Warcraft 3,Frozen Throne
Splinter Cell pandora Tomorrow
Assassin's Creed
Call of Duty 4
Call of Duty 2
Hidden and Dangerous 1,2
Jets N Guns
Halo
Desperado Wanted dead or Alive
Medal Of HONOR :Allied assault
Hitman Silent Assassin
Commandos 1,2,3
Pharoah
Caesar IV
Zeus
Spiderman
tomb raider angel of darkness,last revelation,chronicles
Command and conquer Red alert,Tiberium wars
NeverWinter Nights 1,2
Baldur's Gate 2,Shadow of Amn
Thief Deadly Shadows
Duke Nukem 3d
zoo Tycoon
Mummy 1,2
Rise of Nations
Fate of the Dragon
Thirteen

That's all i could remember 
Funny part is I never bought a single game i hope the developers don't put some case on me


----------



## Most Wanted (Jul 2, 2008)

i recently completed crysis.
con_restricted 0
map mapname?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 2, 2008)

great jony and bhanje ji.
You are selected in Hardcore group.


----------



## Most Wanted (Jul 2, 2008)

Thankyou bhanja bhai.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 3, 2008)

assassins creed*(normal)*
soul reaver 2 *(normal)*
ninja gaiden dragon sword *(normal)*
king of fighters 2003 *(easy)*
samurai showdown 2* (normal)*
serious sam *(hard)*
the thing *(hard)*
BOD *(normal)*
The Hulk *(hard)*
COD *(hard)*
NFS HP2 *(easy)*
POP 3D *(easy)*

I have N number of games but i cudnt get the time 2 play....


----------



## remrow (Jul 3, 2008)

Preey cool, guys. Here's mine
*GTA- vice city
GTA- 3
GTA- san andreas (i see no one has completed this one, if yes lemme know)
Far Cry
Half Life
Delta Force- Black Hwak Down
Delta Force- Extreme
Call of duty 2
Hitman Contracts
Prince of Persia - The two thrones
Diablo II
Warcraft III
Age of Empires 2
Fifa 2005
UEFA Cup 2006/2007
Need for Speed- Porche
Need for Speed- Hot Pursuit 2 ( both with cops and without, realy hard)
Need for Speed- Underground
Midnight Club 2
Moto Racer 3*


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 3, 2008)

> *by remrow*
> GTA- san andreas (i see no one has completed this one, if yes lemme know)



see my list !! There are many others too who have completed the game. Just look around around a bit in the thread !!!!!


----------



## remrow (Jul 3, 2008)

ok i saw it. Thanks.


----------



## sameer.pur (Jul 4, 2008)

There are too many, i can't even remember..
Trying to start from the first ones i completed back from 1999.



> Skyroads (My first one. )
> *Metal Fatigue*  (Favourite one..)
> Aladdin
> Mario    (Don't remember which one..)
> ...




Will add more as I will remember..


----------



## utsav (Jul 4, 2008)

I dont think anyone has completed gta san andreas 100% its a puzzled game with thousands of tasks excluding the standard missions.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 4, 2008)

Sumeet_naik said:


> Grand Theft Auto-Vice City.
> GTA-Liberty City.
> Max Payne.
> Max Payne 2-The Fall Of Max Payne.
> ...



Forgot to mention these:
Serious Sam - The First Encounter.
Serious Sam - The Second Encounter.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 4, 2008)

cool u all.
Accept invitation to be in *Hardcore Gamers* group.


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Jul 4, 2008)

KoolKid said:


> cool u all.
> Accept invitation to be in *Hardcore Gamers* group.



wats that??


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 4, 2008)

See the first post :- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=91557


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 4, 2008)

Lets make it more interesting now onwards just add beside the game name in brackets


easy,normal,hard,very hard...illustrating its toughness


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 4, 2008)

Great Idea Karan.

1st post of the thread edited.

Going to edit my game list.

btw those who are saying that they have completed GTA:SA , did u really had completed GTA:SA without using even a single cheat ?

I think NO.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 4, 2008)

^ Thanx...

me too edited my lists...have a look @ them


----------



## gangadhar (Jul 4, 2008)

hmm i completed lot of games with out cheats but for now i remembered only these.



god of war
god of war 2
uncharted drakes fortune
heavenly sword
resistence fall of men
splinter cell pandora tomorrow
syphon filter dark mirror
syphon filter logans shadow
gun
gun: showdown
killzone: liberation
uncharted drakes fortune
heavenly sword
resistence fall of men
god of war: chains of Olympus
jericho
fear
tomb raider legend
tomb raider anniversary
resident evil 4
prince of persia: the 2 thrones
commandos: men of courage
commandos: destination berlin
king kong
farcry
serious sam 1 and 2
ratchet and clank size matters
gears of war
elder scroll 4 oblivion
call of juarez
bus driver
devil may cry 4
condemned
metal gear solid series


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 4, 2008)

Adding more..
Hulk.
Freedom Fighters..
Mummy.
Shadow Warrior.


----------



## 3Ko>Gam3r.dll (Jul 4, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> well i think my list is tooooooo big too!
> 
> some are--
> 
> ...




U Wasted ur Life, Now U Should be Around 100 Yrs OLD


----------



## sameer.pur (Jul 5, 2008)

KoolKid said:


> btw those who are saying that they have completed GTA:SA , did u really had completed GTA:SA without using even a single cheat ?
> 
> I think NO.



In total there are around *189 tasks* exactly in GTA-SA.
Finding Horseshoes was a tedious task..
I only used a check-list to confirm the completion of each task.
I don't think it's included in cheating..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 5, 2008)

^^ great buudy.

all others are requested to join Hardcore Gamer group.

I have edited my first post i.e. added that normal, hard etc. etc.....


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 8, 2008)

here is my other list of accomplished games 

Legend of Zelda : Ocarina of Time *(normal)*
Super Mario 64 *(easy)*
Nightmare Creatures *(easy)*
Dead or Alive ++ *(normal)*
Blood OMen 2 *(normal)
*POP SOT *(normal)*
Soul Edge* (normal)*
more will come...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 8, 2008)

^^ merge this list with the upper one.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 9, 2008)

well, i haven't completed any recent games, bcoz my hardware cannot handle it. Here is a small list of games i have completed:

PC:

POP WW (Hard)
pirates of Caribbean: at the worlds end (i don't remember the difficulty setting)
matrix : path of neo (medium)
fable (i don't remember the difficulty setting)
GTA San Andreas(normal)
maxpayne 2 the fall of maxpayne(normal)
metal gear solid 2 substance (very hard)
total overdose (medium)
battlefield 2(normal)
farcry (medium) 
Nostradamus(normal)
dangerous Dave 

PlayStation 2:

Okami (normal)
spiderman 3 (easy)
metal gear solid 2: sons of liberty(very hard)
metal gear solid 3: snake eater (very hard)
tekken 5 (hard)
god of war (god(very hard))
god of war 2 (Titan(very hard))
cricket 07 (3 stars)
burnout revenge(normal)
burnout takedown(normal)
burnout dominator(normal)
battlefield 2: modern combat (normal)
shadow of colossus (hard)
tombraider anniversary 
ICO (hard)
smackdown vs raw 2008 (legend)
smackdown vs raw 2007 (legend)
smackdown vs raw 2006 (legend)
smackdown here comes the pain (smakcdown)
Gran turismo 4 (+7)
twisted metal head on (hard)
devil may cry 3 SE (normal)
NFS MW
EA fightnight round 3
call of duty 3
SSX 3

  that's it for now. But i am going to get ps3 in a couple of weeks, hope i can complete more games in that.


Cheats: In the above list i have used cheats for only gta san andhreas.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 9, 2008)

^^ gr8.

request for Hardcore Gamer given.


----------



## asingh (Jul 9, 2008)

Someone should INVERT this thread and start one too:

Games one could never complete --- and the reason. (too difficult, system slow, could not find the way out....etc)


----------



## chavo (Jul 10, 2008)

K my list is as follow. 
Gta sa (in just 4 days)
gta vc 
gta 3,1,2
tomb rider leagend(in just 2 days)
tomb rider anniversary 
godfather
doom 3
pop all 3(all in just 3 day with all health upgrade)
fifa 08,07,06,world cup 06.
Smack down hear comes the pain
187 do or die
god of war 1,2
pro 6,7,8
time shift.
Crysis
hitman blood money
total overdose
far cry 
call of duty 1
wolfensiten 
igi 2
doom 2



KoolKid said:


> Great Idea Karan.
> 
> 1st post of the thread edited.
> 
> ...



I agree with u but i just use ammo ka cheat. No health cheat and completed that game in just 4 day. I also completed that game with hot coffee.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 10, 2008)

@ chavo

INVITED IN HARDCORE GAMER GROUP.


----------



## skippednote (Jul 10, 2008)

invite me to Hardcore group


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jul 13, 2008)

I have only completed AgeOfEmpires-II without the cheats at the level MEDIUM. Without any ally. On my own accord.
Max Payne 1&2
Delta Force 1-2-3
GTA on mobile.
Q3A
SpiderMan 2
And almost all of the racing ones. Including:
1. NFS
2. Road Rash
3. Re-volt
4. Midtown Madness
5. Motocross madness

I haven't crossed GTA on PC as it has a weird problem. The img file has some error.


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 13, 2008)

I Have Completed

Need For Speed : Most Wanted
Need For Speed : Carbon
GTA : San Andreas
GTA : Vice City
GTA : III
Counter Strike - Condition Zero
Fifa 08
SpiderMan - 2
Total Over Dose
Call Of Duty
King Kong


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 13, 2008)

NFS MW
NFS UG2
GTA VC
TM Nations Forver
I don't play games much


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 13, 2008)

Invitation sent.

@ Gigacore
The games u have completed are few but hard so sending the invite to u.


----------



## johny rico (Jul 14, 2008)

Now Playing BioShock. Ne1 finished it?  Don't tell me the story 

Actually u can complete GTA to 100% if u do all the jobs,collect all the stuff, which will take nearly 20hrs


----------



## skippednote (Jul 15, 2008)

Completed Prey
Hey kool kid y don't u post in my thread 
u seem to be a good gamer


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Hitman - Code Name 47*

LOL KoolKid
You said Hitman - Code Name 47 was that difficult in Easy Mode
C'mon you surely are not a Hard Core Gamer
Me any my Brother completed Hitman - Code Name 47 on the Hardest Level


----------



## hellknight (Jul 15, 2008)

NFS Most Wanted
Doom 3
Quake 4
Half LIfe 1, 2, EP1 & Ep2
Call of duty 1,2 & 4
Crysis
Far Cry
Halo , Halo 2
IGI 1 & 2


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jul 16, 2008)

Latest .....

Stranglehold @ normal difficulty in 5.5 hrs.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 16, 2008)

Ahem ! Let's get cracking here too


Ghost Recon 2 (PS2)
G.R.A.W
G.R.A.W 2
Metal Gear Solid 2 (PS2)
Metal Gear Solid 3 (PS2)
Tomb Raider: Legend (PS2)
Ace Combat 5 (PS2)
Ace Combat Zero (PS2)
Enter The Matrix (PS2)
The Matrix: Path Of Neo (PS2)
Sniper Elite (PS2)
Rainbow Six Lockdown (PS2)
Rainbow Six 3 Raven Shield (PS2)
Rainbow Six Vegas
Rainbow Six Vegas 2
GTA 3 (PS2)
GTA-Vice City (PS2)
GTA-San Andreas (PS2)
GTA- Liberty City Stories (PS2)
GTA- Vice City Stories (PS2)
NFS-Underground (PS2)
NFS-Underground 2 (PS2)
NFS-Most Wanted (PS2)
NFS- Carbon (PS2)
NFS- Pro Street
Gran Turismo 3 (PS2)
Gran Turismo 4 (PS2)
GRID
Hitman 2 (PS2)
Hitman 3 (PS2)
Hitman 4 (PS2)
Hitman
POP- Sands Of Time (PS2)
POP- Warrior Within (PS2)
POP- The Two Thrones (PS2)
Assassin's Creed
Splinter Cell (PS2)
Splinter Cell: Pandora's Tomorrow (PS2)
Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory (PS2)
Splinter Cell: Double Agent
Scarface: The World is Yours (PS2)
The Getaway (PS2)
The Getaway: Black Monday (PS2)
The Godfather (PS2)
Just Cause (PS2)
Call Of Duty (PS2)
Call Of Duty 2 (PS2)
Call Of Duty 3 (PS2)
Call Of Duty 4
MOH- Allied Assault
MOH-Frontline (PS2)
MOH-Pacific Assault
MOH-Airborne
The Suffering (PS2)
The Suffering: Ties that Bind (PS2)
God Of War (PS2)
God Of War 2 (PS2)
Gears Of War
Total Overdose
Max Payne (PS2)
Max Payne 2 (PS2)
Bully (PS2)
The Warriors (PS2)
Devil May Cry (PS2)
Devil May Cry 2 (PS2)
Devil May Cry 3 (PS2)
Devil May Cry 4 (currently playing)
Driv3r (PS2)
Driver: Parallel Lines (PS2)
Midnight Club 3 (PS2)
Bioshock
Halo
Halo2
Half Life
Half Life 2
Portal
Call Of Juarez
Brothers In Arms : Road To Hill 30 (PS2)
Brothers In Arms: Earned In Blood (PS2)
Manhunt (PS2)
 Fable
Overlord
Timeshift
Company Of Heroes
Company Of Heroes: Opposing Fronts
Mass Effect (currently playing)
Burnout 2 (PS2)
Burnout 3 (PS2)
Burnout Revenge (PS2)
Def Jam: Fight for NY (PS2)
Black(PS2)
Zone Of Enders (PS2)
Ninja Gaiden (XBOX)
Chronicles Of Riddick: Escape from *B*utcher Bay (XBOX)
Crysis
Painkiller
Painkiller 2
Socom 3 (PS2)
S.W.I.N.E
007 James Bond: Everything or Nothing (PS2)
007 James Bond:  From Russia with Love (PS2)
Well my first Game ever was Mario and Contra and sometimes play them too using emulators


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 16, 2008)

^^^^plethora of games man...looks like u hav wasted lot of money..........


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 17, 2008)

Who says I bought all of them? 
However, if you think disbursing specie on our lofty call for gaming is a squandering of it then perhaps maybe you should consider before posting in a section where evry guy is consecrated to the angelic pursuit of Gaming.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 17, 2008)

^^^no piracy talks dude....better edit it....
i buy games....


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Who says I bought all of them?
> However, if you think disbursing specie on our lofty call for gaming is a squandering of it then perhaps maybe you should consider before posting in a section where evry guy is consecrated to the angelic pursuit of Gaming.



 how old are u ????


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 17, 2008)

21 going for 22 on this 14 August


----------



## channabasanna (Jul 17, 2008)

I have completed the following Games:

All games i have played are on PC.

Age of Mythology
Need For Speed Porsche
Need For Speed Underground
Need For Speed MostWanted
Need For Speed Carbon
UNREAL TOURNAMENT GAME OF THE YEAR EDITION

MaxPayne 2


Could not finish the last stages of POPWW (with dahaka) and POPT2T (with vizier)


----------



## quan chi (Jul 18, 2008)

many have to think.
but just finished sands of time the climax was excellent.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Hitman - Code Name 47*



D@rekills4 said:


> LOL KoolKid
> You said Hitman - Code Name 47 was that difficult in Easy Mode
> C'mon you surely are not a Hard Core Gamer
> Me any my Brother completed Hitman - Code Name 47 on the Hardest Level



Great.
I had also completed that in Medium.
Your brother is really a pro gamer.



Plasma_Snake said:


> *101*. 007 James Bond:  From Russia with Love (PS2)



I know that u are saying a lie. 
101 games OMG!!


Incitation sent


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 20, 2008)

It ain't no lie. I'm gaming since my 3rd grade. Got my own PS2 in my class 10th that is year 2003. Since then I've always got my hands on the controller. Right now I'm in my Final Year of Engineering.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 25, 2008)

^^ OK calm down, then I think u are really a cool and hardcore gamer.


----------



## toofan (Jul 25, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Ahem ! Let's get cracking here too
> 
> 
> Ghost Recon 2 (PS2)
> ...



Pyare bhaiya ji koi game choot gaya ho to uska nam bhi likh deejiye aapki badi kripa hoge Maharaaj. Gamedhiraaj. Game Veer, Game Yodha or kya kya alankaroun se aapko sushobhit karoun Gurudev. PLASMA GAME-DEV KI JAI.


----------



## nvidia (Jul 26, 2008)

NFS U
NFS U2
NFS MW
NFS C
(Didn't play PS cuz it sux)
Crysis
Lost Planet.

Assassin's Creed

Portal


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 26, 2008)

@nvidia

Invited

Update:-

I have successfully completed *Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End*..

Updating my 1st post.

Presently I am playing GTA:SA and eagerly waiting for GTA:IV on pc.


----------



## ksrao_74 (Jul 28, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Ahem ! Let's get cracking here too
> 
> 
> Ghost Recon 2 (PS2)
> ...



dayum!!!!! 

call of duty 3 
god of war

both on ps2


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 29, 2008)

Completed recently...
The Thing *(hard)*
Dead to Rights *(hard)
*SpiderMan *(easy)*
Samurai Showdown 4 *(in progress)
*Blood Omen 2* (normal)
**
*


----------



## Beta Waves (Jul 29, 2008)

1.NFS 2 .... lol  Was my first favourite game

2.Roadrash ..... again my first favourite game ...

3.Quake 3 Arena :

4.Spider Man 1: 

5.Nfs 5 Porsche Unleashed:

6.Nfs 6 Hot Pursuit 2:

7.Nfs 7 Underground 1: 

8.Nfs 7 Underground 2:

9.GTA 3 Liberty City:

10.Return to castle Wolfenstein:

11.Project IGI:

12.Mafia 1:

13.Miami Vice: 6.0

Ok now the recent ones

14.Splinter Cell:

15.Splinter Cell Pandora tomorrow:

16.Counter Strike Source Final: 

17.Half life 2:

18.Far Cry:

19.GTA Sanandreas:

20.Tomb Raider Legend:

21.Tomb Raider Anniversary:

22.Stalker Shadow of Chernobyl:

23.Prince of Persia (SOT) :

24.Prince of Persia (WW):

25. Prince of Persia (TT):

26.NFS Mostwanted :

27.NFS Carbon: 

28.NFS ProStreet:

29.Colin Mcrae Dirt:

30.Rainbow Six Vegas 1 :

31.Rainbow Six Vegas 2 :

32.Oblivion :

33.Crysis:

34.Call of Duty 4:

35.Assassin's Creed

36.Mass Effect

37.GRID


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 29, 2008)

I play FPS only: HL2 All
COD All
Call of juarez.
crysis
farcry
stallker etc
currently playing call of juarez and clibing mountain.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Aug 15, 2008)

Sumeet_naik said:


> Grand Theft Auto-Vice City.
> GTA-Liberty City.
> Max Payne.
> Max Payne 2-The Fall Of Max Payne.
> ...



Completed:
God Of War - Chain Of Olympus(PSP).
NFS Most Wanted(again).


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 16, 2008)

@Amir.php and Beta Waves comon on Hardcore Gamerz Group..


----------



## Crysis900 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Gamers Pride*

I am opening this thread for all those HARDCORE GAMERS who wants of showoff there abilities in GAMING. Here you are welcomed to post the names of the games that you have played or completed. The story of the game,what you liked most,hints and everything you want to say about it,your rating. Here is the list of games i completed starting from first to the last:-------

*GAME*
*TYPE*
*No.   Of DVD(s)*
*1.Crysis*
Sci-Fi First Person   Shooter
2
*2.Lost Planet:   Extreme Condition*
Role Playing First   Person Shooter
2
*3.Resident Evil 4*
Role Playing First   Person Shooter
1
*4.Tony Hawk’s   American Waste Land*
Sports
1
*5.Quake 4*
First Person Shooter
1
*6.Prey*
Role Playing First   Person Shooter
1
*7.Jade Empire:   Special Edition*
Role Playing Action Game
2
*8.Rainbow Six Vegas*
First Person Shooter
2
*9.Splinter Cell:   Double Agent*
Role Playing Action Game
2
*10.Medal Of Honor:   Airborne *
First Person Shooter
2
*11.Call Of Duty 4:   Modern Warfare*
First Person Shooter
2
*12.Prince Of Persia:   Two Thrones*
Role Playing Action Game
1
*13.Transformer’s The   Game*
Role Playing Action Game
1
*14.Need For Speed:   Pro Street*
Racing
2
*15.Need For Speed:   Most Wanted*
Racing
1
*16.Need For Speed:   Carbon*
Racing
1
*17.NBA Live 06*
Basketball
1
*18.Playboy: The   Mansion*
Simulator
1
*20.Fifa 08*
Football
1
*21.Ghost Recon   Advanced War fighters 1*
First Person Shooter
1
*22.CSI:Three   Dimensions Of Murder*
Simulator Investigation
1
*23.Reserver Dogs*
First Person Shooter
1
*24.Gears Of War*
Sci-Fi First Person   Shooter
2
*25.Soldier Of Fortune   : Payback*
First Person Shooter
1

*26.Juiced 2 Hot   Import Nights*
Racing
2
*27.KANE & LYNCH :   DEAD MAN*
First Person Shooter
2
*28.GTA SAN ANDREAS :   COPLAND*
Role Playing
1
*29.FRONTLINES : Fuel   Of War*
First Person Shooter
3
*30.Blacksite:Area 51*
Action/Adventure
3
*31.ObsCure 2*
Horror/Adventure
1
*32.Total Overdose*
Action/Adventure
1
*33.Devil May Cry 4*
Action/Adventure
1
*34.Company Of Heroes:*
*        Opposing Fronts*
Real Time Strategy
2
*35.Bioshock*
Action/Adventure
2
*36.The Orange Box*
Multiple Types
2
*37.Star Wars   Battle     Fronts II*
First Person Shooter
1
*38.Mass Effect*
Role Playing  First Person Shooter
2
*39.Turning Point:   Fall Of Liberty*
First Person Shooter
2
*40.Hellgate London*
Action/Adventure
2
*41.Shadowrun*
Sci-Fi First Person   Shooter
1
*42.Cricket 2007*
Sports
1


----------



## hullap (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Gamers Pride*



Crysis900 said:


>


----------



## Crysis900 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Gamers Pride*

^^^Why does it matters dude??? Chill Dude.
Just show us your skill and pride in GAMING.No matter what type of copy you game is.
HOPE YOU DON'T MIND THE SIMILES.


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Gamers Pride*

Lost planet FPS?
By the way i have played and finished many games. It will take a lot of time. 
Some of them are
crysis, cod4, far cry, warcraft 3, re4, dmc3, dmc4, onimusha, cod2, cod1, medal of honor allied assault etc.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Gamers Pride*

I finished a lot of games. PSP/PS2/PC etc. Still playing a single game in X360 . 

Anyways, some of them are -->

GTA : SA, VC, VCS, LCS, 3
Hitman 2,3,4
Assassins Creed
PoP :WW , Sot, T2T, Revelations (PSP).
God of War 2 and CoO (never finished 1 even though I have played it).
CoD 2,3,4
Brothers in Arms : Road to Hill , BIA : Earned IN Blood.
MOHPA, MOHAA
DiRT
NFS MW, Carbon, PS
FarCry, Crysis
Doom 3
FEAR
R6 Vegas 2
BioShock
Resident Evil 4.
The Godfather.
Sims 2
FIFA07
FIFA Street 1,2
NBA Live 08


Will post more as I need to remember. So many games I play and have played .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Gamers Pride*

^^ Yo dude you look like a rich fellow. Toooo Lucky I guess. You"re student or professional

I only have a Gaming PC. I have completed a lot of games 
Some of them are:----


Completed game are marked with a *
Pi****d Vrsions are marked with ?

NFS porche ?
NFS Hot Persuit 2
NFS U2
NFS Corbon
NFS Pro Street
Sof 2
Sof 3 payback
GTA VC,3,SA,SA copland
Assassins Creed
Pop 2,3
Sexy beach 2,3
Devil may cry 4
Bioshock
Fifa 07
juiced,2hin


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Gamers Pride*



jojothedragon said:


> ^^ Yo dude you look like a rich fellow. Toooo Lucky I guess. You"re student or professional
> 
> I only have a Gaming PC. I have completed a lot of games
> Some of them are:----
> ...



I am 13 and a student.

Most of my games are downloaded  i.e. p1r@t3d .


----------



## toofan (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: Gamers Pride*

Whats new in this thread, there are many similar threads. Very few has the time to post same thing again.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: Gamers Pride*

recently finished mafia


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: Gamers Pride*

^^Very nice game, brings back memories.

As you have reminded me of it, I am 'getting ' it.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: Gamers Pride*

Yo dudes I am now playing HP & The Order of The Phoenix
I recent experiance:-
Hard To Be God (the game sucks,-7)
Gamers plz dont try the above game it like the witcher . 

Plz give me clues how to unlock secrets in harry potter Order of The Phoenix.

To KPower Mania:-
I am also 13 and student.
Hitman is really god game.

KEEP ADDING YOUR RECENT EXPERIENCES IN GAMING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crysis900 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: Gamers Pride*

HEY DUDES I KNOW THAT YOUR TIME IS VERY PRECIOUS BUT I JUST WANTED TO TELL THAT IF YA DON'T HAVE TIME TO WRITE ALLTHE NAMES OF GAMES THAN YOU CAN WRITE THE NAMES OF THE GAMES WHICH YOU RECENTLY COMPLETED OF ONE OF YOUR BEST EXPERIANCES. ​


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: Gamers Pride*

Yo i am now playing star wars battlefront 2

the game dosent runs on vista so i am using xp


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: Gamers Pride*



Crysis900 said:


> I am opening this thread for all those HARDCORE GAMERS who wants of showoff there abilities in GAMING. Here you are welcomed to post the names of the games that you have played or completed. The story of the game,what you liked most,hints and everything you want to say about it,your rating. Here is the list of games i completed starting from first to the last:-------
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crysis & COD4 comes on single Dual-Layer DVDs ( Legal Copies )


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Gamers Pride*

^^He's talking about the p1r@t3d versions.

Everybody aint rich like you to afford original car@p.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Gamers Pride*

Finished Final Fantasy VI in 8 hours 16 minutes. I'd like to see you guys try that.


----------



## karmanya (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Gamers Pride*

whats with all the caps lock?
I don't even remember the games I've finished.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Gamers Pride*

Games u have completed..!!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Gamers Pride*

Yo i'm now playing Bioshock. earlier when I played it i was unable to hear the sound while playing it but it runs fine after you have installed latest realtek driver. Any body knows how to take down the first bot named Big Daddy.Help!!!


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Gamers Pride*



KPower Mania said:


> Everybody aint rich like you to afford original car@p.



 Thanx KPower_Mania


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Gamers Pride*

@KPowerMania: Original crap? Now that is something I didn't know. That means pirated is not crap? Or just because it's free, you will download crap as well?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 8, 2008)

assassin creed completed any other  game same as assassin or prince of persia


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Gamers Pride*



ctrl_alt_del said:


> @KPowerMania: Original crap? Now that is something I didn't know. That means pirated is not crap? Or just because it's free, you will download crap as well?



Both are crap, games are crap, technology is crap, PCs are crap, I'm crap, all the maggots are crap, this world is crap .


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Sep 8, 2008)

And I'm here to clean all this Crap, now where's my bottle of Domex...


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

^lol


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 8, 2008)

*Thread Merged.
Thanks Mods*


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Gamers Pride*



KPower Mania said:


> Both are crap, games are crap, technology is crap, PCs are crap, I'm crap, all the maggots are crap, this world is crap .



*graphicheaven.homestead.com/files/ironmaideonavatar.gif
*www.sg.hu/forumkepek/2006_09/bump2.gif
*smileyonline.free.fr/images/gif/forum/valoranim01.gif


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Gamers Pride*



prasath_amd said:


> *graphicheaven.homestead.com/files/ironmaideonavatar.gif
> *www.sg.hu/forumkepek/2006_09/bump2.gif
> *smileyonline.free.fr/images/gif/forum/valoranim01.gif



*boldt.us/8443-2/stfu_n00b

*thinkdigit.com/forum/gallery.elvado.de/.../noob/normal_stfu-noob.jpg


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 8, 2008)

These were the games that i finished recently..
And being a programmer i am not able to spend time with games and it really sucks....

Crysis
NFS Carbon
SRS...Really hot babes
BLC 2007
SIMS 2.....(Finishing.....impossible...just playing,playing,playing..still playing)
Ceaser IV..(Same as SIMS2)
Just Cause
Mafia
....

Thats it.. 
And waiting for 
Crysis Warhead
GTA 4...
SIMS 3...


----------



## skippednote (Sep 8, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> These were the games that i finished recently..
> And being a programmer i am not able to spend time with games and it really sucks....
> 
> Crysis
> ...



man were u able to play crysis on 7600 and if so at wat settings.
And wats srs


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 8, 2008)

bassam904 said:
			
		

> man were u able to play crysis on 7600 and if so at wat settings.
> And wats srs



@low,1024*768 resolution, it really crawl but i just disable turn all the options off....... I just want to play the game and i dont want any eyecandy... may be after i get my HD4850....

srs....


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 8, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> man were u able to play crysis on 7600 and if so at wat settings.
> And wats srs



I had a XFX 7600GT XXX Edition ( the fastest of the 7600 Cards ), I play @ all-settings to high except 'textues', res -> 800x600, runs @ 25fps ( lot of frame rate shuttering though ). Last week I was playing the 'Ascension' level in crysis when my poor 7600GT had its last breath, I've sent it for replacement, just spoke to my dealer, he told tat i may get 8600GT as a replacement, can't wait to play Warhead & Far Cry 2 & Stalker Clear sky when it comes out..........


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 8, 2008)

prasath_amd said:


> Ihe told tat i may get 8600GT as a replacement, can't wait to play Warhead & Far Cry 2 & Stalker Clear sky when it comes out..........



Will 8600GT be able to run "*Crysis*" and "*Crysis : Warhead*"


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

^^Why not ??

But @medium settings on 1280x1024


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 8, 2008)

ok so should I go for this "*Nvidia Gefore 8600 GT*" for *Rs. 3,575/-*


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 8, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ok so should I go for this "*Nvidia Gefore 8600 GT*" for *Rs. 3,575/-*



If u have extra money to spare just go for a 9600GT around 6k(thru KMD route in TE).. Dont waste ur money in a aging technology.... or else go for 8800GS(4.5k thru KMD route in TE).... Its a best bet for u..


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 8, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> If u have extra money to spare just go for a 9600GT around 6k(thru KMD route in TE).. Dont waste ur money in a aging technology.... or else go for 8800GS(4.5k thru KMD route in TE).... Its a best bet for u..



CURRENT BEST VALUE FOR MONEY = *ATI HD4850* 

nVidia = Costly CRAP


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

nVidia is costly.....but calling it CRAP........well i wont argue with you .

HD4850 is surely the best VFM .


----------



## uchiha_madara (Sep 8, 2008)

Performance king of a few months ago being called CRAP.
Well looking at your username nobody can accuse you of fanboi ,now can they .


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 8, 2008)

uchiha_madara said:


> Performance king of a few months ago being called CRAP.
> Well looking at your username nobody can accuse you of fanboi ,now can they .



*smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_30.gif


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

uchiha_madara said:


> Performance king of a few months ago being called CRAP.
> Well looking at your username nobody can accuse you of fanboi ,now can they .



Dont you know, ATi is the best ?? It pwns NVIDIA all the way......NVIDIA is dead.....ATi ftw........hail ATi.....

AMD is the current market leader for CPU/mobos/nuclear missiles/underwear and it dominates each of this area .


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 9, 2008)

^^
(Esp for nuclear missiles/underwear) ... It has replaced Jockey now.


----------



## prateekdwivedi1 (Sep 9, 2008)

cod 4
gta vc ,sa,lc
company of heroes
harry potter (all)
pop
hulk 2
cricket 07
simcity societies
currently playing bioshock and crysis
*ui13.gamespot.com/1132/crysis3_2.jpg
*blackcatsgfx.files.wordpress.com/2007/08/bioshock_pc_demo.jpg


----------



## meghraj (Sep 9, 2008)

Assassin's Creed
Prince of Persia Sands Of Time
Prince Of Persia Worrior within
Pop The Two thrones
cold fear
crysis
gears of war
call of duty
rainbow six vegas
devil may cry 3 special edition
max Payne I, II
Hitman Contracts
Hitman Blood Money
The Punisher
The Matrix
Matrix Path Of Neo

The Most recent is
Devil May Cry 4 (devil Hunder mode)


----------



## goobimama (Sep 9, 2008)

Nowadays I cannot play more than 2-3 levels of any game. I just get bored and that's the end of it.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 9, 2008)

Gaming needs time investing..
Which game u played last. ???*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/52large.png


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 10, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Nowadays I cannot play more than 2-3 levels of any game. I just get bored and that's the end of it.



i think the reason for this is "goobimama has bcome grandmama..."


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 10, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/77large.png


----------



## sam9s (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh Man I completely missed this thread......

ahem!!! ok so games I have completed till now......... get ready for the list boys......
And also dont come bashing at me that how can one remember all these games.....leme tell you I have almost all the games I have played still with me......so the list was easy.......also I am pretty sure I still must have missed couple of games as I know few of them are missing...I will update the list as wnd when I remember.......ok here we go......3...2..1....

 In no particular order......

I will start right from the very begining.

*Aroiund 1990-1995*

1. DOOM
2. DOOM 2
3.Blood
4.Shadow Warior
5.Duke Nukem
6.Duke Nukem 3D
7.Heretic
8.Hexen
9.Quake 1
10.Descent
11.Night Mare 3D
12.Terminal Velocity
13.Tomb Raider
14.Wolfenstine 3D
15.Carmagaddon
16.Worms
17.Screamer
18.Alone in the Dark
19.Caesar

Those who dont know there are the fist FPS releases under DOS environment.....often called DOS Games

My fav was : Blood and Shadow Warior

Coming to next gen ones

*Around 1995-1998*

20.Screamer
21.Command and Conquer 1
22.Command and Conquer : Red Alert
23.Command and Conquer : Tibarien Sun
24.Dune 
25.Dune II
26.Diablo
27.System Shock
28.Virtual Fighter
29.Civilization II
30.Red Barron
31.Caesar II
32.Pandermonium
33.SWAT
34.NFS I
35.Screamer II
36.Tony Hawk Pro Skater
37.Cammondos
38.Commanche
39.Simcity
40.RoadRash
41.Resident Evil 1

*Comming to next gen.....1998 2000*

42.Alien vs Predator
43.Alien vs Predator II
44.Deus Ex
45.Half Life I
46.Blood II
47.KISS
48.Kingpin
49.The Thing
50.No one lives for ever
51.Quake II
52.Quake III Arena
53.Soldier of fortune I
54.Star Wars Jedi Knights
55.Turok
56.Unreal 1
57.Unreal Tornament
58.Hidden and dangerous 
59.Thief
60.Tomb Raider Cronicals
61.Urban Chaos
62.Grim Fandango
63.Moto Racer
64.Moto Racer II
65.NFS II
66.NFS III
67.Grand Prix III
68.Mortal Combact
69.Motocross Madness
70.Carmagaddon II
71.fifa 99
72.Age of empires
73.Age of empires II
74.Starcraft
75.HomeWorld
76.Swat II
77.Cammondos II
78.Crimson Skies
79.Star Wars - Rogue Squadron 3D
80.Sims
81.Resident Evil 2
82.Resident Evil 3
83.Midtown Madness


*Now coming to some recent ones*

2000+

84.Max payne 1
85.Max Payne 2
86.Project IGI
87.Project IGI 2
88.No one lives for ever 2
89.Metal Gear Solid 1 
90.Delta Force 2
91.Delta Force 3
92.Delta Force : Black Hawk Down
93.NFS 4
94.NFS 5
95.FreeLancer
96.Motoracer 3
97.Enter The Matrix
98.The Matrix: Path Of Neo
99.Rainbow Six Lockdown
100.Rainbow Six Vegas 
101.Rainbow Six Vegas 2 
102.GTA 3
103GTA-San Andreas
104.Halo 
105.Halo2  
106.NFS-UnderGround
107.NFS-Underground II
108.NFS-Most Wanted
109NFS- Carbon
110.NFS-Pro Street
111.Hitman 
112.Painkiller 
113.007 James Bond: Everything or Nothing
114.Splinter Cell
115.Call Of Duty
116.Call Of Duty 2
117.Call Of Duty 4
118.FEAR
119.FEAR : Extraction Point
120.FEAR : Persus Mendate
121.DOOM 3
122.FARCRY
123.Serious Sam : Second Encounter
124.Stranglehold
125.PREY
126.MOH- Allied Assault 
127.MOH-Pacific Assault 
128.Brothers In Arms: Earned In Blood
129.Gears Of War 
130.Bioshock 
131.UT III
132.Brothers In Arms
133.Timeshift 
134.S.T.A.L.K.E.R
135.Company Of Heroes 
136.Mass Effect
137.Crysis 
138.G.R.A.W 
139.G.R.A.W 2

the timeframe is just approx. Not ALL games were competed but were played alomst till the end........I will add more.....the ones I cant remember.....
============
ok another game I missed....

140.SIN


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 16, 2008)

^^OMG  u r fingers must be swollen know....

u r a legend


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 16, 2008)

chal ghute....this is what we can say gaming....invited...
-------------------------------------------------------------
*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/GIMP%20Art/NFS-PSSig.jpg


----------



## sam9s (Sep 16, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> ^^OMG  u r fingers must be swollen know....
> 
> u r a legend



... playing games for more than 10 years now so no Big Deal actually......


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 17, 2008)

i know him but not personally i saw sam in 2006 he is hardware lover man in a week or rarely 1 month he upgrade his  computer hardware.He is  passion able person  and not like other member who shouting no this hardware is better go to this link and check the  benchmark.Just use it then post on the thread bcoz i do same thing that why i know him


----------



## sam9s (Sep 17, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> i know him but not personally i saw sam in 2006 he is hardware lover man in a week or rarely 1 month he upgrade his  computer hardware.He is  passion able person  and not like other member who shouting no this hardware is better go to this link and check the  benchmark.Just use it then post on the thread bcoz i do same thing that why i know him



Thank you Nightmare for such kind words......I appriciate. I hope people show the same compassion for others as well as we all are here to help, guide and learn as well.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 17, 2008)

Sam did you complete Everything or Nothing for the PS2? Because I don't remember it coming out for the PC.Did you mean James Bond: Nightfire?


----------



## sam9s (Sep 17, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Sam did you complete Everything or Nothing for the PS2? Because I don't remember it coming out for the PC.Did you mean James Bond: Nightfire?



No All are PC games, but ASA I remember it was everything or nothing....... I might be wrong coz as I said its way back I dont remember....... the game had the famous jump from the DAM which was also in Golden eye I guess...... was it nightfire or every thing or nothing, both games were quite similar......


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 17, 2008)

Nope.Just checked it again & Everything or Nothing didn't come out for the PC.

Was it in first person mode or Third Person mode? Everything or Nothing was a TPS while Nightfire was an FPS Bond game.I have to get that as well.Looks like the Bond season is on for me.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 18, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Nope.Just checked it again & Everything or Nothing didn't come out for the PC.
> 
> Was it in first person mode or Third Person mode? Everything or Nothing was a TPS while Nightfire was an FPS Bond game.I have to get that as well.Looks like the Bond season is on for me.




No it was FPS ...... must be nightfire..... I checked my retro collecton.....actually the paper cover says "everythign or nothing" .....u know that cheap gimmik nehru place CD walla play.......cover says someting else and the content has something else
.......quite similar happened with me recently when I bought HALO 3 without checking and I actually got HALO 2 inside,,,,which I already had......hehe...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 18, 2008)

ROTFL! 

Yeah I remember those cheap cover gimmicks.I remember watching Need For Speed: Most Wanted being bundled with a Need for Speed: Pro Street cover, even though Pro Street hadn't even released then.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 19, 2008)

Completed Sengoku 3


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 19, 2008)

COD4......one more time .

STALKER : Shadow of Chernobyl @nearly 50% completion...the game is getting boring now.

Spore is ultra-boring (I know I praised it before, I take it back).

No decent game for the PC now so 'getting' R6 Vegas2 .


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Sep 21, 2008)

Well, I will just use Sam9s list and add whatever else I have completed as well. I am still missing atleast another 30-40 games but I just can't recall them at the moment.


```
1. DOOM
2. DOOM 2
3.Blood
4.Shadow Warior
5.Duke Nukem
6.Duke Nukem 3D
7.Heretic
8.Hexen
9.Quake 1
10.Descent
11.Night Mare 3D
12.Terminal Velocity
13.Tomb Raider
14.Wolfenstine 3D
15.Carmagaddon
16.Worms
17.Screamer
18.Alone in the Dark
19.Caesar
20.Screamer
21.Command and Conquer 1
22.Command and Conquer : Red Alert
23.Command and Conquer : Tibarien Sun
24.Dune 
25.Dune II
26.Diablo
27.System Shock
28.Virtual Fighter
29.Civilization II
30.Red Barron
31.Caesar II
32.Pandermonium
33.SWAT
34.NFS I
35.Screamer II
36.Tony Hawk Pro Skater
37.Cammondos
38.Commanche
39.Simcity
40.RoadRash
41.Resident Evil 1
42.Alien vs Predator
43.Alien vs Predator II
44.Deus Ex
45.Half Life I
46.Blood II
47.KISS
48.Kingpin
49.The Thing
50.No one lives for ever
51.Quake II
52.Quake III Arena
53.Soldier of fortune I
54.Star Wars Jedi Knights
55.Turok
56.Unreal 1
57.Unreal Tornament
58.Hidden and dangerous 
59.Thief
60.Tomb Raider Cronicals
61.Urban Chaos
62.Grim Fandango
63.Moto Racer
64.Moto Racer II
65.NFS II
66.NFS III
67.Grand Prix III
68.Mortal Combact
69.Motocross Madness
70.Carmagaddon II
71.fifa 99
72.Age of empires
73.Age of empires II
74.Starcraft
75.HomeWorld
76.Swat II
77.Cammondos II
78.Crimson Skies
79.Star Wars - Rogue Squadron 3D
80.Sims
81.Resident Evil 2
82.Resident Evil 3
83.Midtown Madness
84.Max payne 1
85.Max Payne 2
86.Project IGI
87.Project IGI 2
88.No one lives for ever 2
89.Metal Gear Solid 1 
90.Delta Force 2
91.Delta Force 3
92.Delta Force : Black Hawk Down
93.NFS 4
94.NFS 5
95.FreeLancer
96.Motoracer 3
97.Enter The Matrix
98.The Matrix: Path Of Neo
99.Rainbow Six Lockdown
100.Rainbow Six Vegas 
101.Rainbow Six Vegas 2 
102.GTA 3
103GTA-San Andreas
104.Halo 
105.Halo2 
106.NFS-UnderGround
107.NFS-Underground II
108.NFS-Most Wanted
109NFS- Carbon
110.NFS-Pro Street
111.Hitman 
112.Painkiller 
113.007 James Bond: Everything or Nothing
114.Splinter Cell
115.Call Of Duty
116.Call Of Duty 2
117.Call Of Duty 4
118.FEAR
119.FEAR : Extraction Point
120.FEAR : Persus Mendate
121.DOOM 3
122.FARCRY
123.Serious Sam : Second Encounter
124.Stranglehold
125.PREY
126.MOH- Allied Assault 
127.MOH-Pacific Assault 
128.Brothers In Arms: Earned In Blood
129.Gears Of War 
130.Bioshock 
131.UT III
132.Brothers In Arms
133.Timeshift 
134.S.T.A.L.K.E.R
135.Company Of Heroes 
136.Mass Effect
137.Crysis 
138.G.R.A.W 
139.G.R.A.W 2
140. Brothers in Arms: Road to Hill 30
141. GTA4
142. GTA3
143. GTA: Vice City
144. Mass Effect
145. Simspons: The Game
146. Simsons Hit and Run
147. IGI
148. IGI 2
149. Hitman Silent Assassin
150. Hitman Contracts
151. Hitman Blood Money
152. The Darkness
153. Saints Row
154. Gears of War
155. Fable
156. Tomb Raider Anniversery
157. Lost Planet
158. Guitar Hero 3
159. Battlefield: Bad Company
160. Oblivion
161. Assassin's Creed
162. Kameo Elemnents of Power
163. Viva Pinata
164. Burnout 3
165. Burnout Dominator
166. Burnout Revenge
167. Burnout Paradise
168. God of War
169. God of War 2
170. Alone in the Dark (new one)
```


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> STALKER : Shadow of Chernobyl @nearly 50% completion...the game is getting boring now.


search for hidden stashes, many goddies in them. Some modified weapons too.

Try to get 4 Battery artifact and you can generate the armor by standing in fire . Other artifacts work too...I forgot the names.

Tell me exactly where you are ? Game actually picks up after and gets more tense as you get close to ending. 

Have you got Exoskeleton Armor ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 21, 2008)

T159 said:


> search for hidden stashes, many goddies in them. Some modified weapons too.
> 
> Try to get 4 Battery artifact and you can generate the armor by standing in fire . Other artifacts work too...I forgot the names.
> 
> ...



I just gave some documents to a person in the bar. I dunno the diff. in side-mission and story missions in the PDA so I am doing each and every one in a line.


----------



## remrow (Sep 21, 2008)

Currently i finished UEFA Champions League 2006/2007, manager mode in the World class.


----------



## Quad Core (Sep 21, 2008)

NFS most wanted!!!


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> I just gave some documents to a person in the bar. I dunno the diff. in side-mission and story missions in the PDA so I am doing each and every one in a line.



So you did enter the Duty guarded bar area 

Been to Yantar ? The zombie land and first psi emission source.

Underground labs in lab x-18 in Dark Valley where pyro monster is 

There is much more to do now, but yeah its not like Doom 3 (its one of my fav FPS) that everything is gifted to you right in front of your eyes. Explore the area and make some friends, find artifacts and hidden stashes.

Have you been to Strelok stash underground ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 21, 2008)

T159 said:


> So you did enter the Duty guarded bar area
> 
> Been to Yantar ? The zombie land and first psi emission source.
> 
> ...



Hmm......it seems like I have much to do yet. I went to the Strelok stash. Good place to spend a vacation .

Well, I think I will still play the game for a week coz I have much to eXplore yet .


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 21, 2008)

In last one month I've completed:

Quake IV (Updated version of Doom3, nothing special)
Call Of Duty 4 : Modern Warfare (Best COD till date) 
Half Life 2, Episode 1, Episode 2 (Gordon Freeman is back)


Currently trying my hands out on:

The Witcher (The Best RPG I've played, better than BG-series)
Assassin's Creed (Not bad but could have been better - )
Bioshock (Just installed today)


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok so I completed *The Godfather - The Game* without any cheat...1st post updated..here is the list.



> 1. Prince Of Persia : Warrior Within (Normal)
> 2. Prince Of Persia : The Two Thrones (Normal)
> 3. Maxpayne 2 : The Fall Of Maxpayne (Normal)
> 4. Grand Theft Auto : Vice City (Easy)
> ...


----------



## fabler (Nov 13, 2008)

GTA San Andreas and Vice City.. Now waiting for GTA IV.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 13, 2008)

The Witcher just 2 days ago.
Its THE best.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 13, 2008)

without cheat codes?

hmm.........i think road rash........very old

im not into gaming anyway


----------



## nregmi (Nov 13, 2008)

PC
1) Age Of Empires II: The Age Of Kings
2) Age Of Empires II: The Conquerors
3) Commandos: Behind Enemy Lines
4) Commandos: Beyond the Call 
5) Commandos 2: Men of Courage
6) Commandos 3: Destination Berlin
7) Need For Speed : Underground 
8) Need For Speed : Most Wanted 
9) Maxpayne
10) Maxpayne 2 : The Fall Of Maxpayne 
11) Deus Ex
12) Fable: The Lost Chapters
13) Far Cry (Using Cheats lol)
14) Mafia
15) Civilization III
16) Duke Nukem: Manhattan Project
17) No one lives for ever 2 (Used Cheats)
18) Serious Sam
19) Serious Sam : Second Encounter
20) Midtown Madness
21) NFS Porsche
22) NFS II
23) Crazy Taxi
24) Cricket 2004

PSP
1) NFS Carbon
2) God Of War: Chain Of Olympus
3) Burnout Dominator
4) Burnout Legends
5) Who Wants To Be A Millionare
6) Bust-A-Move Ghost
7) Daxter
8) NFS Most Wanted
9) Sonic
10) Street Fighter 
11)Sid Meier Pirates

PS2
1) God Of War
2) Prince Of Persia Series
3) GTA Series
4) Winning Eleven
5) NFS Carbon
6) Spiderman


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 14, 2008)

^I c u've used cheats for NOLF2 but not for Serious Sam...hmmm


----------



## Anurg (Nov 14, 2008)

1. Counterstrike Condition Zero : Single Player
2. Halo 1 
3. Halo 2 
4. Prince of Persia : Warrior Within(Both the endings)
5. Need For Speed : Most Wanted
6. Need For Speed : Carbon
7. Total Overdose
8. Freelancer
9. Crysis 
10. Medal Of Honor : Allied Assault
11. Call Of Duty 1 
12. Call Of Duty 2 
13. Call Of Duty 4 
14. Marvel Ultimate Alliance
15. Age Of Empires 3
16. Age Of Empires 3 : Asian Dynasties
17. Devil May Cry 3 : Dante's Awakening Special Edition
18. Devil May Cry 4 
19. Tomb Raider : Legend


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 14, 2008)

In last 1-1.5 months I've completed:
1) BioShock
2) STALKER : Clear Sky
3) Crysis
4) Crysis Warhead
5) Gears of War


I installed but did not complete:
1) Assassins Creed (repetitive game play, it sux)
2) Far Cry 2 (excellent graphics - nothing else!)


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Nov 14, 2008)

Well I have some games common to "Anurg" and i have compiled the common games from his list.


```
1. Counterstrike Condition Zero : Single Player
2. Halo 1
3. Prince of Persia : Sands of Time
4. Prince of Persia : Warrior Within (Both the endings)
5. Prince of Persia : The Two Thrones
6. No One Lives Forever 2
7. Deus Ex
8. Deus Ex : Invisible War
9. Crysis
10. Age of Mythology
11. Age of Mythology : Titans Expansion
12. Age of Empires 2
13. Age of Empires 3
14. Freelancer
15. Call of Duty 2
16. Call of Duty 4 : Modern Warfare
17. Marvel Ultimate Alliance
18. Tomb Raider : Legend
19. Neighbors From Hell
20. Commandos 3 : Destination Berlin
21. Tactical Ops : Assault on Terror
22. The Incredibles
23. Harry Potter 2
24. Timeshift
25. Splinter Cell : Pandora Tomorrow
26. Project IGI 2 : Covert Strike
```


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 14, 2008)

one more, Call Of Duty : World at War.

Completed today. Took me 5hrs. Without cheats on Regular. Will try Hardened now .


----------



## uchiha_madara (Nov 14, 2008)

Return to Castle Wolfenstein
Project IGI
Prince of Persia Sands of Time
Prince of Persia Warrior Within
Prince of The Two Thrones
Max Payne
Max Payne-2
Call of Duty 4
DMC 4
God of War
God of War 2
DMC 3: Special Edition
Resident Evil 4
Gears of War
CRYSIS
and about a dozen cartridge games a long time ago but guess they don't count


----------



## himanshu_game (Nov 14, 2008)

I HAVE COMPLETED----
NFS MOST WANTED
NFS CARBON
NFS HOT PURSUIT 2
NFS UNDERGROND 1
NFS UNDERGROND 2
NFS 1,2,3,4,5
PRINCE OF PERSIA(2d)
DAVE
HUGO
CRYSIS
MARIO
HALF LIFE 2
MUSTAFA
CALL OF DUTY 4
TOMB RAIDER AOD
TOMB RAIDER CHRONICLES
TOMB RAIDER LEGEND
TOMB RAIDER ANNIVERSARY
FAR CRY
UNREAL TOURNAMENT ,07,04
CRICKET 2007
BRIAN LARA 07
TEKKEN
SF 2
AOE
SPORE
TOCA RACE DRIVER 3
MOTOCROSS MADNESS 2
MIDTOWN MADNESS
CARMAGADDON
POSTAL 2
ALICE MCGAE
GTA SAN ANDREAS
DOOM 1
DOOM 2
DOOM 3
WOLFENSTEIN 3d
BIONIC COMMANDO
WORLD OF GOO
ROADRASH
FLATOUT
CRAZI TAXI
RED ALERT 3
POSTAL
WWE RAW
PURE
FAR CRY 2
WORMS
FLIGHT SIMULATOR
MORROWWIND
SINGLES
VIRTUAL FIGHTER 4
MOTO GP 
F1


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Nov 15, 2008)

ctrl_alt_del said:


> Well, I will just use Sam9s list and add whatever else I have completed as well. I am still missing atleast another 30-40 games but I just can't recall them at the moment.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



u completed gta 4 as well


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 17, 2008)

OFFTOPIC:-Just wondring which one is better FALLOUT3,DEAD SPACE or FAR CRY 2. I am playing Far Cry2 and Dead Space.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 17, 2008)

Fallout 3 kicks ass.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 18, 2008)

forget the lists....name some of the games that you really liked....that way none of us will miss out a great game....

by the way playing devil may cry 3 ....waiting for 4


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 22, 2008)

Just Completed - *Lord Of The Rings : Battle For Middle Earth*


----------



## ico (Nov 22, 2008)

Agar kisi ne DOS waala Prince khatam kiya hai toh batayo....


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 22, 2008)

^ Huh Lol


----------



## Anorion (Nov 25, 2008)

Dos walla prince - level 6 no cheats - stuck forever there. 

Not one game more than this

Dangerous Dave
Bio Menace
Skyroads (including the christmas expansion)
Volfied 

Road Rash
Deus Ex
Porsche Unleashed
Most Wanted
Total Overdose
World of Goo
Halo
Star Wars: Episode I the Phantom Menae (by far the toughest)
Star Wars: Episode I racer

And I am unsure of UT and Q3 count

I have completed other games, but have resorted to cheats in them


----------

